# New guy checking in!



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everybody. I've been looking for a place like this for a while now, and thought that since I'm here and all, I would share a couple of projects I've been working on this week!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
This is Max...He stands close to 8 feet in height when I have him on. PVC pack style frame makes it super comfy to wear too.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
This is the Dr. Fu Man Chu costume we put together for one of my sons. The hat and bracers took around 4 and a half hours to make, but the results were great, and he's super happy with it!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Great work on both costumes!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Both look great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks good and welcome aboard


----------

